# Chestnut Hill Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Chestnut Hill Coffee Co. opened its doors in October 2005 when longtime Seattle restauranteur Sultan Malikyar decided to fulfill his vision of bringing an authentic northwest espresso bar experience to Philadelphia. Legendary Master Barista John Hornall migrated from Seattle to the East Coast to join him as the resident coffee genius. A year and a half later we are roasting our own coffee on the 2nd floor of the cafe, assembling an exclusive set of wholesale clients, and possess the finest staff of skilled baristas in the area. We are located 8620 Germantown Avenue in the Chestnut Hill neighborhood of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, across the street from Borders Bookstore, near the final stops on the R8 and R7. Stop by for a perfectly prepared espresso or cappucinno, to pick up a bag of our freshly roasted beans, or just to chat with our baristas about coffee.

More...


----------

